# Can I take PE without 4 yrs exp?



## goodoboy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, I am in Texas. Just graduated 3 years ago and been in working in Control Systems and Instrumentation for 3 years.

Can I submit application and take PE exam this October 2010?

Also, I am about to be laid off, so does that change anything? A few people at work mentioned I dont need 4 years, I can just take the test and submit the references and work exp after 4 years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eddierizzle (Jun 16, 2010)

The only way you can take the PE exam without 4 years experience is if you have a Master's degree (in engineering of course) because they count that as 1 year experience. So you would only need 3 years experience with Master's.


----------



## goodoboy (Jun 16, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> The only way you can take the PE exam without 4 years experience is if you have a Master's degree (in engineering of course) because they count that as 1 year experience. So you would only need 3 years experience with Master's.



Ok, thank you. A few people told me this.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, you can try CA.


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 16, 2010)

goodoboy said:


> Hello, I am in Texas. Just graduated 3 years ago and been in working in Control Systems and Instrumentation for 3 years.
> Can I submit application and take PE exam this October 2010?
> 
> Also, I am about to be laid off, so does that change anything? A few people at work mentioned I dont need 4 years, I can just take the test and submit the references and work exp after 4 years.
> ...


NO!

just kidding - you will have to do the masters thing and even then it is up to the approving board if your "experience" qualifies and is accepted. My first application in PA was rejected b/c i primarily worked on the construction side but at the time and had 9+ years of experience.


----------



## PK72 (Jun 16, 2010)

Also, the 4 yrs experience has to be achieved by the application date, not the exam date. My 4 yrs fell in between the application date and the test date. I had to wait an extra 6 months for the next application period in TX.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 16, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> The only way you can take the PE exam without 4 years experience is if you have a Master's degree (in engineering of course) because they count that as 1 year experience. So you would only need 3 years experience with Master's.





chaocl said:


> Yes, you can try CA.


Nevada does not require 4 yrs experience to sit for PE - I think maybe IL now too - you still wouldn't get licensed until obtaining 4 yrs min exp, in addition to passing the exam...


----------



## Somerset (Jun 17, 2010)

I am the PE in NY, passed the CSE in last October.

According to the timing experience, It is hard for you now gather all three years experience and send to TX board before the deadline even with MS degree.

Why do you not apply for the job with mentioning that you had FE, preparing with PE within a year?

Actually three years I&amp;C experience is not bad for job hunting.


----------



## goodoboy (Jun 17, 2010)

Somerset said:


> I am the PE in NY, passed the CSE in last October. According to the timing experience, It is hard for you now gather all three years experience and send to TX board before the deadline even with MS degree.
> 
> Why do you not apply for the job with mentioning that you had FE, preparing with PE within a year?
> 
> Actually three years I&amp;C experience is not bad for job hunting.


Thank you. I have lots of instrumentation exp, no controls (PLC, DCS, etc.). Mainly, in-office instrument selection. I will do as you recommended, because I have my FE already.

Thanks


----------



## bbrams (Jun 17, 2010)

I took it in FL and you need the 4 years by the application date. I have heard that the experience needed to sit for the exam varies from state to state.


----------



## Lance (Jul 1, 2010)

I am new to the board here, and this thread appears to be closest I can find to my question so I figured I would post the question under this thread. I only have 2 yrs work experience after graduation, in what states could I sit on the PE exam and just get my license after 4 years of experience?


----------



## gaidox (Jul 1, 2010)

Lance said:


> I am new to the board here, and this thread appears to be closest I can find to my question so I figured I would post the question under this thread. I only have 2 yrs work experience after graduation, in what states could I sit on the PE exam and just get my license after 4 years of experience?


You could apply in CA.

Minimum reqt's below.

Graduated (eng'g. degree) in an ABET accredited/approved school+ 2 yrs eng'g work exp. + passed EIT + 4 PE reference.


----------



## lundoc (Jul 1, 2010)

Lance said:


> I am new to the board here, and this thread appears to be closest I can find to my question so I figured I would post the question under this thread. I only have 2 yrs work experience after graduation, in what states could I sit on the PE exam and just get my license after 4 years of experience?


I think Montana gives you credit for 1 year of experience prior to graduation for a total of 4 years. I think that is the lowest, but check out:

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_pg_map-usalink.html


----------



## Lance (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback...I have looked at the ppi2pass.com website and it conflicts with the NCEES requirements. I tried going to the actual states licensing board websites for clarification, but it gets a little convoluted between requirements to take the test and requirements to apply for licensure.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2010)

> I have looked at the ppi2pass.com website and it conflicts with the NCEES requirements.


Yes, because PPI's site sucks. :smash:


----------



## soobs (Jul 9, 2010)

I just registered on NCEES website.

It looks like you do not need any of those to be able to register and sit for the exam.. Am I crazy?

To get the license you may need all those things but in order to just take the exam you might not need...Unless they were gonna just reject my registration.


----------

